# hacer que el radio-cd funcione sin necesidad de dar contacto



## andertxu (Ago 31, 2006)

acabo de cambiar el radio-cd, y para mi sopresa el nuevo no se enciende si no se da el contacto

algo que me extraña, porque el de casa, al quitar el contacto se apagaba, pero después se podia encender perfectamente.

luego me pusieron otro, y este se podía encender en cualquier momento, con o sin contacto.

quiero que el nuevo funcione independientemente del contacto general.

por cierto, además es que cada vez que se apaga, y pasa un tiempo, pierde la memoria de las posiciones de equs, faders, etc...

alguno de vosotros puede ayudarme?

gracias.


----------



## shocky (Sep 9, 2006)

Hay dos cosas.
1_ El equipo trae un cable que es justamente para esta opcion. Es decir cuando se le aplica tension de 12Vcc el quipo se enciende si es que en los cables de alimentacion hay tension.
Para anular esto y que el equipo encienda aun cuando el auto no esta en contacto debes colocar el cable del que estoy hablando junto con el positivo que va a la fuente.
2_ si me dices que se te borra la memoria fijate que no se te corte tambien la alimentacion del equipo al dejarlo sin contacto al auto.
Suerte


----------



## andertxu (Sep 9, 2006)

gracias, ya lo solucioné

solo tuve que cambiar unas conexiones entre el cable rojo y el amarillo (que no coincidían con sus funciones)

lo que he hecho ha sido conectar tanto el rojo (el que enciende el radio) como el amarillo (el que alimenta las memorias) a la cable que da corriente continua.

saludos


----------

